# Corner Standoffs.. what are you using?



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

There are 2 kinds I found on Amazon.

The *ladder buddy*:
Amazon.com: Qualcraft 2470 Corner Buddy Aluminum Ladder Stabilizer: Home Improvement

And the _*Multi-Pro for corners*_:
Amazon.com: Multi-Pro for corners and more, ladder stand-off/ stabilizer: Home Improvement


I like the second one better, but have no clue how it attaches, or what height of ladder it fits. The first is cheaper, but it is a round metal tubing.. It did get great reviews, just not sure how safe a round tube is in this type of application.

Anyone have either of these 2, or a different setup? I NEED a corner setup. Especially on all the wood sided chimneys I rebuild.

-Nathan


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay the first is actually tube (rounded square) tubing.. I saw another pic of it. I just ordered it to try it out. I need one. I will write a product review for it. I will post it up when I get a chance to use it.

-Nathan


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I would have bought the second one. If it were convenient, like at a store I would get one.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I actually like the second one. It just looks like it will secure to the ladder better. 

Never had one myself Nate, so I can't recommend one myself. But I would hazard a guess that Werner makes a good one.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I have the first one works pretty good


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah I have the corner buddy too. 
The brackets get all messed up after awhile . But I was using it for a regular 
Stand off ! For awhile . Its works good 
Safe my butt a few times . Specially trying to paint that last 2 or 3 ft of fascia . On a corner .


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I threw a ladder max (round one) away.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I like the second one too because of the extensions and accessories. It's also OSHA compliant and ANSI tested

http://stores.buyladder-max.com/-strse-template/lmmp/Page.bok


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I have the corner buddy and use it only when I need too, not comfortable with the way it connects to the ladder, but in a pinch it works...


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> I threw a ladder max (round one) away.


what didn't you like about it? I have the regular ladder max and wouldn't trade it for the world best standoff I have used over the last 20 years...


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

On the first one I would put one more bracket in the middle to prevent it from collapse inward. I use multipurpose ladder. It doesn't need stabilizer and is far more safer. I don't make much money to be messing around with safety.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Softy said:


> On the first one I would put one more bracket in the middle to prevent it from collapse inward. I use multipurpose ladder. It doesn't need stabilizer and is far more safer. I don't make much money to be messing around with safety.


but would it wrap a corner that's what we are talking about here not regular stand-offs


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I've used one of the former kind before. It's solidly constructed - although not meant for a quick change like the second type. Altogether - I hate those corner standoff tools. They will scare the bananna peels out of you as you climb towards the top. They constantly shift around and move on you. They just don't find their 'happy' spot and stay put, last time I had to grab onto the side of the building to keep the ladder from twisting off towards one side. And then practically slide down the ladder to get off of it, once I was done doing something. My advice is get a real heavy duty, real heavy fiberglass ladder - the heavier the better, it will stay put the best.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> what didn't you like about it? I have the regular ladder max and wouldn't trade it for the world best standoff I have used over the last 20 years...


 
Mostly it was old, the rubber feet were gone. Got it when I took over the business. Never really liked it as much as the Werner but it did get the job done. 

If I didn't get rid of it, some dummy would use it and screw up a job. Easier to get rid of it than to have occasional conniptions.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> I've used one of the former kind before. It's solidly constructed - although not meant for a quick change like the second type. Altogether - I hate those corner standoff tools. They will scare the bananna peels out of you as you climb towards the top. They constantly shift around and move on you. They just don't find their 'happy' spot and stay put, last time I had to grab onto the side of the building to keep the ladder from twisting off towards one side. And then practically slide down the ladder to get off of it, once I was done doing something. My advice is get a real heavy duty, real heavy fiberglass ladder - the heavier the better, it will stay put the best.


Type 1A aluminum ladders are pretty stout. I've been purchasing the Louisvilles, they're rated up to 300 lbs, and are a lot heavier then the Type 2 Werners. Also, ladder jacks are not recommended on fiberglass extension ladders.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

MAK-Deco said:


> but would it wrap a corner that's what we are talking about here not regular stand-offs


Yes it will. The 1st step is steeper and wider than regular ext ladder so it can wrap the corner and acts as stabilizer. Now if it has rain gutter or pipe I can tilt the ladder to one side or I've to work on one corner at a time. Honestly, I didn't know they sell corner standoff until seeing your post.


----------



## ARC (Nov 30, 2011)

Such a device could probably be built fairly easily, out of wood even.
something that just "widens" the corner and fits snugly onto the ladder would work for most applications... Ill get working on a design! :jester:

Another thing I've "seen" done is to use one ladder stabilizer/arm. You put the "armless" side of the ladder on the corner of the house and the arm resting on one wall. This is actually quite stable, and allows that extra needed reach to the corner of soffits, etc.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Only used it one time for the chimney job, but it worked SOLIDLY! Seriously, it gripped right on and I had NO problem with it. It enabled me to get to the inside corner (over the roofline) where I would not be able to get any other way. I will be doing up a review for it.. watch for it.. or I will update the tread with it when I am finished.



So 2 thumbs up from me on the corner buddy


----------

